# Why NOT to get a 2nd Poo!??!



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well ...over the past few months I can't get the thought of poo no 2 out my head... I'm forever oooing and aaahing at puppy pics 

Anyway, I'm not convinced it's the right thing to do and am looking to those who prefer having one and their reasons why? I go through stages... One minute def not the next minute yes! Perhaps I should review again in 6 months to a year? 

My concerns are

* The mess....mucky paws x8!!
* The noise!!!
* The chaos when visitors come (of course they'd be very well trained )
* I wouldn't love it as much as Molly??? 
* My parents have Molly sometimes more often than me so HUGE ask of them (main reason) 
* Molly's nose would be put RIGHT out of joint 
* Things are good just now so why rock the boat ?
* The next one might be a holy terror, chewer, biter etc 
* Not prepared for a different character of dog
* Molly is the best sleeper ever ( RipvanWinkle) ...no2 may have other ideas!!!
* The 2 dogs may more tolerate each other as opposed to love one another

What are everyone else's HONEST thoughts :question::question::question:

OH AND OF COURSE THE GROOMING!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. It might be as well to put a list of your reasons why you would like another dog also. Then you may want to balance that list with your "concern" list as see where the pluses or negatives are. To be very specific you could also rank one list against another in terms of 1 - 5 with 5 being the poor score. Hope this helps.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Sue... That is definitely a good idea 

I'm hesitating in formulating a pros list just incase it is longer 

xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I only give honest opinions  I love the idea of two because they are company for each other, there is nothing nicer than seeing two dogs play, run and interact with each other and I love to watch canine behaviour. However having two is a commitment but not really any bigger than having one dog, I think getting your first pet is the biggest decision. Having one is lovely and I fully appreciate a pet owners just wanting one, but having two is fun. Yes, your for and against list must be taken into consideration before getting a second dog. I know this is no help to you what so ever, but I am sure you will make the right decision for you, your family and Molly.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I can't think of one single regret of having two. They are twice the fun and my two adore each other. I think if you get one of each *** they are less likely not to get on.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well we have had three dogs in the past. All different but all calm and gentle dogs....with the odd mad moment thrown in. In some respects it's easier because they play with each other. Molly and Mandy were litter sisters and as a result did not bond with us quite like Emma did, but they were all great together. You do need a bigger lap of course. It's hard to cuddle three at once on your lap! Mandy was left on her own for 18 months and getting Max was great for her. He encourages her t o play, they sleep together, share toys and he follows her lead on walks. I think poos are easily over excited so as long as you have a calm manner with them it should be fine. As for loving them the same way, well maybe the way they love you will be different. What are the cons....more poop to scoop, more vet bills and slightly higher food bill. Bigger kennel bill, but if you have to put them in kennels at least they still have each other! Have you asked your mum and dad how they would feel about poo 2 ?


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well obviously we thought having 2 was brilliant thats why we now have 3!!!! I was exactly the same when we were having thoughts of having a second dog, would we love it as much, would Bayley get on with it, would Bayley have his nose pushed out. Bayley was such a good boy would we ruin that. Even when we were driving to collect Holly i kept thinking 'omg what are we doing' but we don't regret it one little bit. Bayley loves Holly so do we, we love them all to bits. Yes there are more paws to clean but if your cleaning one set you might as well clean a few more. Yes Groomers cost us more but we seem to get a discount the more we have!! They are brilliant company for each other and actually leave us alone sometimes for some peace and it is great watching them play altogether. I personally would never have one dog on its own again after having 2 and now 3  but everyone is different and we respect other peoples wishes and views on how many dogs to keep.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

My honest answers are:

1. The mess; yes this is definitely more noticeable....especially with all this rain!... but I have learnt to relax with this and we at least have wooden floors.

2. The noise; very noisy at first but much less now!

3. Visitors: I have my father-in-law to stay every month and it's been no different having two. I had friends round on Xmas Eve and they brought their cockapoo too - I was in doggie heaven! 

4. Loving it less; I love them both but it's a bit like with kids in that although you love them all equally, they all have different qualities that you love them for, like one might be extra cuddly, or have a cheekier character, etc, which is what is nice about having two and experiencing different things. I feel I have a stronger bond with Biscuit but this could be because he's my first and he just seems so in tune with me.

5. Nose out of joint; Biscuit definitely did and he's still very much 'top dog'!

6. Loving each other; Honey loves Biscuit and is always trying to suck up to him but I feel Biscuit more tolerates Honey as he often growls at her if she invades his space. They don't ever scrap though as she's very submissive. They play fight well together though and Honey will give as good as she gets!

7. Both are good sleepers! I think if the first is relaxed, the second possibly follows their lead.

8. I'm thank my lucky stars that Honey is so easy to groom as I think I would have found this the hardest issue if Honey had a thick curly coat too. 

The thing I love the most is taking them both on walks. Honey turns into a different dog and has such a lot of spark. She is always looking to start a chase game and I just love it when Biscuit tries to catch her, yelping his head off. When he finally gets to her, he makes this funny noise which is him telling her off! It's the highlight of my day as they are so funny to watch and it keeps both of them fit. 

All in all, I have no regrets at all! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you for all your great replies...



JoJo said:


> I only give honest opinions  I love the idea of two because they are company for each other, there is nothing nicer than seeing two dogs play, run and interact with each other and I love to watch canine behaviour. However having two is a commitment but not really any bigger than having one dog, I think getting your first pet is the biggest decision. Having one is lovely and I fully appreciate a pet owners just wanting one, but having two is fun. Yes, your for and against list must be taken into consideration before getting a second dog. I know this is no help to you what so ever, but I am sure you will make the right decision for you, your family and Molly.


No this is a great help JoJo 
I'm sure you're right saying getting your first dog is the biggest commitment...goodness knows I had a few sleepless nights Pre Molly 
I often wonder if I'd consider it if I wasn't on this forum ...it just seems the thing to do!! 

I just love hearing stories and seeing photos/ videos of those with 2 and more ... I'd just worry that mine would hate each other...then what!!!! 

xxx



tessybear said:


> I can't think of one single regret of having two. They are twice the fun and my two adore each other. I think if you get one of each *** they are less likely not to get on.


Yes I'd love to have 2 that were as close as you're Bonnie and Dexter.... Such a special bond. I would definitely get a boy, no doubt in my mind. Would love a boy 

xxx



Cat 53 said:


> Well we have had three dogs in the past. All different but all calm and gentle dogs....with the odd mad moment thrown in. In some respects it's easier because they play with each other. Molly and Mandy were litter sisters and as a result did not bond with us quite like Emma did, but they were all great together. You do need a bigger lap of course. It's hard to cuddle three at once on your lap! Mandy was left on her own for 18 months and getting Max was great for her. He encourages her t o play, they sleep together, share toys and he follows her lead on walks. I think poos are easily over excited so as long as you have a calm manner with them it should be fine. As for loving them the same way, well maybe the way they love you will be different. What are the cons....more poop to scoop, more vet bills and slightly higher food bill. Bigger kennel bill, but if you have to put them in kennels at least they still have each other! Have you asked your mum and dad how they would feel about poo 2 ?


Thank you ... We've often ' joked ' about no2 coming along... But never had a serious discussion about it 

Your previous dog Emma sounds like an angel... I know she was with you through a very tough time in your life, you must miss her dearly. 

xxx



cockerpoo61 said:


> Well obviously we thought having 2 was brilliant thats why we now have 3!!!! I was exactly the same when we were having thoughts of having a second dog, would we love it as much, would Bayley get on with it, would Bayley have his nose pushed out. Bayley was such a good boy would we ruin that. Even when we were driving to collect Holly i kept thinking 'omg what are we doing' but we don't regret it one little bit. Bayley loves Holly so do we, we love them all to bits. Yes there are more paws to clean but if your cleaning one set you might as well clean a few more. Yes Groomers cost us more but we seem to get a discount the more we have!! They are brilliant company for each other and actually leave us alone sometimes for some peace and it is great watching them play altogether. I personally would never have one dog on its own again after having 2 and now 3  but everyone is different and we respect other peoples wishes and views on how many dogs to keep.


Ah you know what I mean .... Lovely and encouraging to hear this.
I'm just scared of spoiling what I've got with Molly...

But yes the idea of them keeping each other entertained and taking the pressure off me certainly appeals 

xxx



Janev1000 said:


> My honest answers are:
> 
> 1. The mess; yes this is definitely more noticeable....especially with all this rain!... but I have learnt to relax with this and we at least have wooden floors.
> 
> ...


Ah thanks so much for this Jane 

I think I could get over the mess, noise and grooming etc... My main concern would be whether it was the right thing to do for Molly or not... I suppose you wouldn't know until you did it though  

I hate to think of her feeling put out when she brings such joy to us

Too much to think about ....

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Like so may of our posts...mine and Janes experiences are almost identical!

Slight differences being.

5. Bettys nose was not put our of joint. She loved having Ted here from day one

6. Betty just does not tolerate Ted..she loves him, which is just as well as the main reason for getting a second dog was for her!!!!

I would possibly caution against an American. Mix but only because I have never seen one that does not have a very thick coat.

I think you need to give yourself a break.....grooming two like Betty/Molly would def rake some of the joy out of owning two!!

Go on Mairi...you know you want to


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks Colin.... Great to hear how well Betty and Ted get on 

Was Betty a Daddy's girl pre Ted and still continues to be??? I'd hate for another pup to spoil that bond and also have Molly preventing me developing a special bond with the other pup. 

I over think everything too much and want everything in the garden to be rosey which of course isn't always the case in the reality of life  

And re the grooming you are right but I do love the American cross  
However I think finding the right temperament to suit Molly would more be the key....as long as he was Red of course!!!! 

xxx

Not heard from any one poo owners yet who are happy with just the one


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes Betty was and still is a daddies girl but is not possesive.... I don't know if I have just been lucky by my twos temperaments compliment each others perfectly! I'm sure Molly will not love you less if you get her a little playmate....who knows she may even love you a little more!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Colin is right. Biscuit doesn't love me any less and is exactly the same as before. If anything, Honey keeps him on his toes as if I'm giving her attention, he makes sure he's there too! I think deep down Biscuit secretly does like Honey, it's just he has to the alpha one and she tends to treat him like a king all the time, licking his face, etc and he just stands there taking it all like Mr Cool!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well Mairi I'm one of those people who thought very long and hard about getting a 2nd cockapoo and decided against it.

Like all your concerns I had them too. My deciding factors to not (at this time) go for another cockapoo is... and I hope this doesn't sound too negative  

1. I work from home and some weeks are pretty full on - I knew I couldn't keep up with the grooming of two poos. I struggle with Millie some weeks. This was my biggest concern.

2. Because of working, it really wouldn't work if I had to rush home and clean/wash 2 poos who were muddy/fox poo covered from a walk.

3. Millie is very contented at home and sleeps contentedly. I was worried that sometimes the 2nd dog does not bond with the 1st. I've heard scare stories about this, but never from Cockapoo's tbh.

4. Millie does spend time on our bed and during the night moves between her bed, our bed and the floor. I was worried that having two would mean no room and more mess on the bed and therefore have to ban Millie from our bed too.

5. The noise. I do have Lolly to play and they are both quite full on when in the same house. It does calm down over time, but we definitely notice things are noisier.

6. The cost goes up, insurance, feeding.

Having said all this, I have 100% ruled out having another poo. I just think my circumstances at present don't allow for it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We just got back from a last minute mini-vacation with Jake and my son. Something that would have been harder if we had two. 
I often think about another because i want a red poo so much. I rushed into getting Jake because i had just suffered a personal loss and then my dog passed. I didn't think about color or anything I just knew I wanted a cockapoo and put down on a litter. 
Now that I have Jake I have real concerns about getting #2 (when I force myself to really think and not act on impulse.) 
Money is a concern for me. The vet bill for this last 7 months alone was almost 1500$ I know it will be less now that he is fixed and the shots are done, but it is still a lot. 
Behavior is a huge concern for me. When I read on here what a hard time some people had I cringe. I got so very lucky with Jake. He slept through the night from the second night. He is not a barker, biter or chewer. He loves everyone in the house. He leaves the cats alone. He house trained pretty easy. He is medium to low energy. He is always up for a run but will relax when you don't have time. He is also very spoiled and loves to be held and snuggled all the time.
The only issue we have is that he is shy around strangers and barks at strange dogs. (we are hoping training class will help with this)I am so afraid to press my luck. Jake is very happy and so are we.I don't want to ruin that.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think if you want another dog you will eventually get one. Poos are people dogs but they also love the company of other dogs too. Re Emma.....yes she was a one off. We both think about her often and still miss her, but I think she will be there to greet me when the time comes. She can lead the little pack I am building up....!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Colin is right. Biscuit doesn't love me any less and is exactly the same as before. If anything, Honey keeps him on his toes as if I'm giving her attention, he makes sure he's there too! I think deep down Biscuit secretly does like Honey, it's just he has to the alpha one and she tends to treat him like a king all the time, licking his face, etc and he just stands there taking it all like Mr Cool!


Haha... Yes I'm sure Biscuit is secretly Lapping up all the attention he's getting 

xxx



MillieDog said:


> Well Mairi I'm one of those people who thought very long and hard about getting a 2nd cockapoo and decided against it.
> 
> Like all your concerns I had them too. My deciding factors to not (at this time) go for another cockapoo is... and I hope this doesn't sound too negative
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Julie, I was thinking about you as I know you have given it some thought. I think I underestimate the washing involved ... What do you do with one mucky one when the other one is in the bath??!! Are they having a little nap on the sofa waiting for their turn??!! 

I too worry about our normal routine getting disrupted as Molly too is very contented.

And yes, of course the cost involved. 

But they are cute aren't they?!  

xxx




dmgalley said:


> We just got back from a last minute mini-vacation with Jake and my son. Something that would have been harder if we had two.
> I often think about another because i want a red poo so much. I rushed into getting Jake because i had just suffered a personal loss and then my dog passed. I didn't think about color or anything I just knew I wanted a cockapoo and put down on a litter.
> Now that I have Jake I have real concerns about getting #2 (when I force myself to really think and not act on impulse.)
> Money is a concern for me. The vet bill for this last 7 months alone was almost 1500$ I know it will be less now that he is fixed and the shots are done, but it is still a lot.
> ...


Yes Donna, we too have been lucky with Molly and would maybe not get such an easy ride the next time.... Although I was pretty stressed wanting to do everything right by her... I'd maybe enjoy it more the next time

I do agree though...if it ain't broken , don't fix it 

xxx



Cat 53 said:


> I think if you want another dog you will eventually get one. Poos are people dogs but they also love the company of other dogs too. Re Emma.....yes she was a one off. We both think about her often and still miss her, but I think she will be there to greet me when the time comes. She can lead the little pack I am building up....!


Ah that's a nice thought 

Yes I suppose there's no rush at the moment, I'll hopefully know if and when the time's right.

I Just cannot stop looking at certain puppy websites though  

xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I have been reading the posts with interest as I have often thought of another one in a couple of years time, however I too have the same concerns as you. I guess my heart would love another but my head knows it probably isn't practical and I should be grateful that Billy is so perfect!
I think I had the same thoughts after my second child too!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

AHHHH Mairi . . . I was searching and watching my breeders closely since Sami was 6 months old, he was 9 months when I choose Carley. I was terrified!!! Sami is a very good dog and I simply wanted a companion for him to play with as there are no dogs available for him near us. I had alllll your concerns . . . .dont rock the boat etc. and a dozen "what ifs". Plus my husband was not for another poo at all. He finally relented and I have not regreted my decision (lately). We had our moments as Carley was more difficult to house train than Sami (thought it would be the other way around)!! She has three times the energy level as Sami also!! BUT . . I do not regret getting her, she has turned into a Daddys girl! She will go and sit in his lap with her chewy bone quite content. She rarely sits with me?? But I love seeing that bond!! Sami has actually lost a lb. weight with all the exercise and they LOVE each other! Every poo is different, but if you want another, you will find the perfect poo for beautiful little Molly. Great luck and let us know your thoughts!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As Mairi, such a difficult decision to make. As you know I was actively looking and still keeping an eye out tbh. I just can't commit myself. Heart says one thing, head says another! We love our holidays and our weekends away.. With two cats and Lola, costs of getting them cared for PROPERLY add about 400-500 to our holidays so another dog would escalate this further. But... I really want one!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hfd said:


> I have been reading the posts with interest as I have often thought of another one in a couple of years time, however I too have the same concerns as you. I guess my heart would love another but my head knows it probably isn't practical and I should be grateful that Billy is so perfect!
> I think I had the same thoughts after my second child too!!


Yes I think you've hit the nail on the head.... Heart and head are saying different things, I should be very grateful for what I've got and not always looking for more!!! 

xxx



Nanci said:


> AHHHH Mairi . . . I was searching and watching my breeders closely since Sami was 6 months old, he was 9 months when I choose Carley. I was terrified!!! Sami is a very good dog and I simply wanted a companion for him to play with as there are no dogs available for him near us. I had alllll your concerns . . . .dont rock the boat etc. and a dozen "what ifs". Plus my husband was not for another poo at all. He finally relented and I have not regreted my decision (lately). We had our moments as Carley was more difficult to house train than Sami (thought it would be the other way around)!! She has three times the energy level as Sami also!! BUT . . I do not regret getting her, she has turned into a Daddys girl! She will go and sit in his lap with her chewy bone quite content. She rarely sits with me?? But I love seeing that bond!! Sami has actually lost a lb. weight with all the exercise and they LOVE each other! Every poo is different, but if you want another, you will find the perfect poo for beautiful little Molly. Great luck and let us know your thoughts!!!


Ah Nanci, I'm smiling at your husband not wanting another poo and now Carley's a Daddy's girl . I also laughed at another post of yours when you said Sami would tell on Carley if she had done a poo in the house... Taking you right to it as if to say " look what she's done NOW" ... Very funny . 

I love hearing all the stories of 2 poos .... But a lot of hard work too 

xxx



RuthMill said:


> As Mairi, such a difficult decision to make. As you know I was actively looking and still keeping an eye out tbh. I just can't commit myself. Heart says one thing, head says another! We love our holidays and our weekends away.. With two cats and Lola, costs of getting them cared for PROPERLY add about 400-500 to our holidays so another dog would escalate this further. But... I really want one!


Yes Ruth, I suppose its easier asking people to look after one and not two dogs if you're away and I too like my holidays 

Who knows what the future holds... Maybe one day I'll get that 2nd one 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I bet now you are thinking about it so much you will end up doing it. Dudley is definitely enough for me!! although I do sometimes think if I brought an older calmer dog to live with us it could be a good thing!! seriously though it took long enough for me to get one dog, I don't think 2 would ever be an option (although never say never springs to mind!), on a day to day basis it would be fun but I think I would struggle to keep up with the grooming (unless of course I do get into it as a career), think we would need a bigger house and car! and not sure family members we visit would be so keen on having 2 around - then of course there is the extra cost. So maybe a small, well behaved, low maintenance and cheap to feed 2nd dog could be considered, but that doesn't sound like a Cockapoo!!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

I thought about this quiet seriously about 6 months ago, looking into breeders again and looking at pups from where we got Arthur from but put it on the back burner - for now!?! 

Definitely a head over heart moment though for some of the same reasons other have mentioned, I work 2 days a week and my dad walks Arthur for me on these days, my parents also mind Arthur when we go on holiday so this was one of the biggest reasons we held off as they also do the school run for me on the days I work too!! 

2 sets of muddy paws and showering 2 dogs most days in the winter was and still is not appealing, I would say if we had a bigger house/utility room or kitchen that we could close off from the rest of the house while they dry off I think this would be less of an issue - but the whole of our downstairs is open plan so basically will need to talk hubby round to moving house i think ha ha 

On the plus I have no doubts Arthur would love another little friend, we have other dogs in the extended family and it is lovely watching him play with them and I do feel guilty that he is on his own at these times, there is something undeniably lovely about watching 2 dogs play together.

It a never say never for me and my youngest starts school in Sept this year so will have more time on my hands so more hours at work or new puppy??? Not a hard choice


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What do your parents think?
If they are so involved in caring for Molly, then you need to go with what they say as you would be stuck if they turned around and said they could not manage a second.
But actually I'd say two - or three, or even more is a brilliant idea. Always say to my OH that our dogs are the first two of 10! Only ever got up to 3, but I think that the dogs have given so much to us as a family over the years that they were worth every penny, paw print, mud splat, carpet stain and chewed item!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I bet now you are thinking about it so much you will end up doing it. Dudley is definitely enough for me!! although I do sometimes think if I brought an older calmer dog to live with us it could be a good thing!! seriously though it took long enough for me to get one dog, I don't think 2 would ever be an option (although never say never springs to mind!), on a day to day basis it would be fun but I think I would struggle to keep up with the grooming (unless of course I do get into it as a career), think we would need a bigger house and car! and not sure family members we visit would be so keen on having 2 around - then of course there is the extra cost. So maybe a small, well behaved, low maintenance and cheap to feed 2nd dog could be considered, but that doesn't sound like a Cockapoo!!


Yes, I do hope that I will have another dog at some point, perhaps not at this very moment though. Yes the very nature of a cockapoo means bounce and lust for life... Not to be taken on lightly... But that's why we love them 

xxx



calli.h said:


> I thought about this quiet seriously about 6 months ago, looking into breeders again and looking at pups from where we got Arthur from but put it on the back burner - for now!?!
> 
> Definitely a head over heart moment though for some of the same reasons other have mentioned, I work 2 days a week and my dad walks Arthur for me on these days, my parents also mind Arthur when we go on holiday so this was one of the biggest reasons we held off as they also do the school run for me on the days I work too!!
> 
> ...


That sounds like the perfect time for you to get a puppy!! 
Doesn't sound too much of a hardship at all and Arthur sounds like the perfect role model for the young pup 

You're right though... It's the practicalities that get in the way 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Marzi said:


> What do your parents think?
> If they are so involved in caring for Molly, then you need to go with what they say as you would be stuck if they turned around and said they could not manage a second.
> But actually I'd say two - or three, or even more is a brilliant idea. Always say to my OH that our dogs are the first two of 10! Only ever got up to 3, but I think that the dogs have given so much to us as a family over the years that they were worth every penny, paw print, mud splat, carpet stain and chewed item!!


Yes I suppose I should ask them too 

I feel like a teenager asking permission ... But you're right.

We've talked a lot about it but more in a joking manner.... Not sure if they realise I'm for real!!!! 

I always tell them that they should get a poo and then everyone's a winner.. Not sure they see it like that though 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Absolutely they should have a 'poo! 
When is their wedding anniversary - a puppy could be the perfect present, 'specially as it would come with a guarenteed pet sitter, walker and doggy friend.

I'm not really serious - unless you know that actually they would like one. It would be very irresponsible to ever give a puppy as a present, but I'm sure that you know what I mean.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha... You've cracked it Marzi!!!  

zxx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Well Ive been thinking about this myself... hubby thinks differently tho. I want to breed Millie so will (fingers crossed) be able to keep one of her litter xx

hope you are well. not been on the forum for ages.
Tx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

DB1;157425
So maybe a small said:


> Sounds like Honey lol! - small, very obedient, easy coat and fussy eater! - although every inch a mad hatter of a cockapoo on walks! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I <3 Honey. She is beautiful.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Sounds like Honey lol! - small, very obedient, easy coat and fussy eater! - although every inch a mad hatter of a cockapoo on walks! x


Very obedient? ok send her over!! you never know she may have a massive growth spurt and get huge yet!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I wonder if Honey will have a similar coat to Dudley.... They look quite similar 

xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I think you will have poo no 2 one day! It's a given...you'll just know when the time is right, it will just happen for you. In the mean time enjoy the puppy browsing!

It's funny, we've been back and forwards with the idea too, I'd love Coco to have a constant playmate. She loves company so much. I know the time is not right yet though, I want to get a few caravan holidays behind us first, when I've cracked all that and it all becomes really easy, then who knows...knowing me I should wait until I get broody again, because then it would definately have to be puppy over baby as there are no seats left in the car, lol!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure if this has already been said....but to me the biggest hurdle is trying to train two dogs so it's a good idea to have number one trained to a level you are happy with before getting number two. If you dog enjoys canine company they will love you for getting them a playmate...


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I often wonder whether Molly's breeder will breed her mum again with a poodle or not... I think she wanted to steer down the Ameriacn Cocker route... Nowhere near as cute 

Anyway, I'd love another wee one like her (apart from the grooming of course) but her breeder has been so disappointing having ignored all the Emails I've sent her with updates. 

I'm sure she'd perk up a bit if I showed interest in a litter again .... It just wouldn't sit right with me though. Such a shame as all of Molly's litter were stunning.

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Not sure if this has already been said....but to me the biggest hurdle is trying to train two dogs so it's a good idea to have number one trained to a level you are happy with before getting number two. If you dog enjoys canine company they will love you for getting them a playmate...


Yes Colin I think you're bang on there. Def got a bit more training to do here I think  I no longer go to training classes with Molly as she's generally very good but starting Doggy Daycare one day a week!!  

They sound quite strict, no barking policy etc... Webcams for you to watch, I'll be beside myself worrying that she's sitting in a corner crying 

I seriously need to get a grip!!!! 

Hopefully it will be good for her and will see how much she enjoys it as she only really has one other dog that she sees regularly for walks etc but always seems to like it when she finds a dog that will actually play... Many aren't interested

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Yes Colin I think you're bang on there. Def got a bit more training to do here I think  I no longer go to training classes with Molly as she's generally very good but starting Doggy Daycare one day a week!!
> 
> They sound quite strict, no barking policy etc... Webcams for you to watch, I'll be beside myself worrying that she's sitting in a corner crying
> 
> ...



Aww, if only you lived nearer. Betty and Ted would love a play date with Miss Molly. Are you going to poo in the peaks??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mairi... I can assure you that Molly will love love love day care. As I have said many times on here, no matter how good our relationship is with our beloved canine family members we as humans just can't replicate the relationship between dogs. I think day care is great, Lola gets soooooo excited when we turn up the lane to day care. She has best friends and its funny, they develop little friend packs. Lola's friends are Roxy and Izzy and Megan they are as thick as thieves and they gang up on the older dogs (in a playful way). Hilarious to watch!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Yes Colin I think you're bang on there. Def got a bit more training to do here I think  I no longer go to training classes with Molly as she's generally very good but starting Doggy Daycare one day a week!!
> 
> They sound quite strict, no barking policy etc... Webcams for you to watch, I'll be beside myself worrying that she's sitting in a corner crying
> 
> ...


Wow - how do they manage the no barking? could you find out as I have tried so many things with Dudley. I'm pretty sure its anxious/guarding barking at home, but when I was visiting someone with a few dogs he just kept barking at the one dog that didn't want to play!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Aww, if only you lived nearer. Betty and Ted would love a play date with Miss Molly. Are you going to poo in the peaks??


Oh I know... I so wish we stayed closer 

Yes we'll be there... With bells on!!!  

xx



RuthMill said:


> Mairi... I can assure you that Molly will love love love day care. As I have said many times on here, no matter how good our relationship is with our beloved canine family members we as humans just can't replicate the relationship between dogs. I think day care is great, Lola gets soooooo excited when we turn up the lane to day care. She has best friends and its funny, they develop little friend packs. Lola's friends are Roxy and Izzy and Megan they are as thick as thieves and they gang up on the older dogs (in a playful way). Hilarious to watch!!


Oh I hope so Ruth, the place looks lovely and you can watch them on your phone ...if you so wish!!! I'm hoping she will meet lots of friends 

xxx




DB1 said:


> Wow - how do they manage the no barking? could you find out as I have tried so many things with Dudley. I'm pretty sure its anxious/guarding barking at home, but when I was visiting someone with a few dogs he just kept barking at the one dog that didn't want to play!!


Well Dawn, I went down tonight to have a wee look round and let me tell you there was a fair bit of barking going on!!!   

Will let you know though...

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Uh ohh we are going to lose Mairi to the doggy cam!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Uh ohh we are going to lose Mairi to the doggy cam!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------

